# Wanted: This jersey



## De Sisti (8 Sep 2009)

I'm after

this jersey to replace the one 
I had stolen from my car recently. I've tried the usual places, cycling forums, 
Primal Wear, Ebay, Amazon, etc with no success. I don't suppose anyone has 
seen such a jersey for sale anywhere?


----------



## ufkacbln (8 Sep 2009)

I have found Behind the bars to be very helpful in tracing rare Primal Wear stuff. As always though beware of shipping, duty and bank charges


----------



## bagpuss (9 Sep 2009)

I have just got to get myself one of these.
http://www.behindthebars.com/midas/...S_SessionID=d918e31d09074cc988af07f8320200fd#


----------

